# Virginia code



## Gregg (Feb 6, 2012)

About to take my journeyman plumbing test for Virginia, what math formulas should I study.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

multiplication.... addition and division


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

And conversion of decimals to fractions and fractions back to decimals.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

math? what math? what you need to bring with you is your code book and this 

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/tra_reg.pdf print it out and staple it. if it's in a binder they will make you take it out.


Good luck!


----------

